# Traumar



## ScOrPiOnX

*Como se dice traumado en italiano ?*


----------



## Silvia10975

He buscado la palabra en el diccionario y no pude encontrarla. A como suena, parece _traumatizzato_, de _trauma, traumatizzare. _Pero como no estoy segura de su significado en español...
Silvia.


----------



## BolleBlu

Hola a todos,
en el Wikcionario he encontrado esta definición de _traumado_:

"Dicho de una persona: que ha sufrido un trauma psíquico"

por lo tanto en italiano yo diría _traumatizzato_, o también _scioccato_.

Ciao,
BB.


----------



## mony(*)

Puesto que no consigo encontrarlo en el DRAE, si tiene el mismo sentido de _traumatizar_, la traducción es:
TRAUMAR ==> traumatizzare
TRAUMADO ==> traumatizzato

Espero sea lo que vas buscando


----------



## BolleBlu

Yo tampoco lo encontré en el DRAE, y el Wikcionario especifica que es un término utilizado en Argentina:

http://es.wiktionary.org/wiki/traumado


----------



## Silvia10975

Entonces ya lo tenemos solucionado 
Ciao!


----------



## Neuromante

"Traumado" corresponde al italiano "Traumato" Que no existe, evidentemente.

Salvo que me desmientan desde otro lugar, donde lo usen como localismo, se trata de un error "a la moda" y un error grave. 
Por eso no aparece en los diccionarios pero sí en la Wikipedia. Alguien que la usa la habrá incluido y nadie la borrará

La forma correcta es:
Traumatizar. Traumatizare
Traumatizado. Traumatizato



A proposito de la Wiki es interesante el experimento que los de la revista Focus Italia hicieron. Cambiaron varias entradas de historia (Creo que entre ellas la biografia de Cavour) y pasaron meses sin que nadie lo corrigiera


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> "
> 
> La forma correcta es:
> Traumatizar. Traumatizzare
> Traumatizado. Traumatizzato


 
Perdona, pero necesitas dos "z"


----------



## Neuromante

Perdonada. Pero no se el qué.

Me gusta que me corrijan los errores. casi siempre (Este no ha sido el caso ) son palabras con las que dudo y elijo la opción equivocada.


----------



## irene.acler

No te preocupes!! Es normal.


----------



## chaquira16

BolleBlu said:


> Hola a todos,
> en el Wikcionario he encontrado esta definición de _traumado_:
> 
> "Dicho de una persona: que ha sufrido un trauma psíquico"
> 
> por lo tanto en italiano yo diría _traumatizzato_, o también _scioccato_.
> 
> Ciao,
> BB.


 En español no existe la palabra "traumado" sino "traumatizado"


----------



## BolleBlu

@Neuromante y Chaquira:
yo nunca dije que _traumado_ es correcto, me limité a buscar en Internet y encontré aquella página en el Wikcionario. 
De cualquier manera, se lo he preguntado a una amiga Argentina y ella me ha confirmado que en Argentina se utiliza esta palabra.
Lo que yo pienso, y quizás me equivoque, es que, si encuentro esta palabra en un texto, tengo que entender lo que quiere decir (porque se utiliza corrientemente).
Ciao,
BB.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mí la palabra que sí me suena es "trangulado" en el sentido de traumatizado desde el punto de vista psicológico.


Pero sí, confirmo: de trauma > traumatizar > traumatizado.


----------



## xeneize

Hola a todos, quería confirmarles que traumado existe en Argentina, se utiliza y es reputado correcto.
Aconsejo (y van....), como siempre, mirarlo bien antes de decir cosas como que "no es correcto", y mucho menos que "no existe"...
¿Cómo que no existe? si no existe, ¿cómo es que se usa? 
"Traumado" existe y se usa, a lo mejor cabe especificar que en España está considerado incorrecto (siempre y cuando alguien lo pueda asegurar...), pero en otros países puede que no sea así, como en este caso.
Saludos (sin traumas)


----------



## chaquira16

xeneize said:


> Hola a todos, quería confirmarles que traumado existe en Argentina, se utiliza y es reputado correcto.
> Aconsejo (y van....), como siempre, mirarlo bien antes de decir cosas como que "no es correcto", y mucho menos que "no existe"...
> ¿Cómo que no existe? si no existe, ¿cómo es que se usa?
> "Traumado" existe y se usa, a lo mejor cabe especificar que en España está considerado incorrecto (siempre y cuando alguien lo pueda asegurar...), pero en otros países puede que no sea así, como en este caso.
> Saludos (sin traumas)


 
Hola, xeneize.

Hablo por alusiones.
Cuando afirmo que no existe es que no es una palabra propia de nuestro idioma, aun cuando se use. 
Esto es frecuente cuando se traduce literalmente de otra lengua y si tenemos un término propio ¿por qué tomar otro prestado con el mismo significado?.

No siempre usamos la lengua de forma correcta; en ocasiones despreciamos lo propio y adoptamos lo ajeno,; ahí es cuando entiendo que empobrecemos nuesta lengua. 

Quienes me conocen saben que no soy purista. También que no suelo hablar sin propiedad, aunque yerro, como todos. Por ello si afirmo que en nuestra lengua no existe un término es porque me he documentado.
Ello no quiere decir que un día, si ese uso se extiende, si la frecuencia de aparición del término es tal que se impone su uso, quepa decir que es propio de nuestra lengua y se incluya en el diccionario. Lo más probable es que sustituya a "traumatizado", por aquello de la economía lingüística.
Mientras tanto entiendo que tiene mayor propiedad léxica y mayor corrección gramatical "traumatizado" que "traumado".

Saludos afectuosos

Carmen


----------



## azulines

En la lengua hablada se usan a menudo formas y palabras incorrectas como es el caso de la palabra traumado.
Ademas en america Latina se utilizan palabras distintas de espana (ejemplo: coche/carro)


----------



## chaquira16

azulines said:


> En la lengua hablada se usan a menudo formas y palabras incorrectas como es el caso de la palabra traumado.
> Ademas en america Latina se utilizan palabras distintas de espana (ejemplo: coche/carro)


 

¡Claro, Azulines que se usan vulgarismos ! Nadie lo niega, pero eso no justifica que en la lengua escrita- salvo la licencia en el lenguaje literario- se reproduzcan.

El ejemplo que citas no resulta adecuado porque ambos vocablos, coche y carro, son correctos morfológica y semánticamente, sólo que funcionan como sinónimos de un mismo concepto. Probablemente "carro" sea una trascripción del  término inglés "car".

Saludos

Carmen


----------



## azulines

chaquira16 said:


> ¡
> 
> El ejemplo que citas no resulta adecuado porque ambos vocablos, coche y carro, son *correctos morfológica y semánticamente*, sólo que funcionan como sinónimos de un mismo concepto. Probablemente "carro" sea una trascripción del  término inglés "car".
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Carmen


no estaba opinando si fueran o no correctos  *morfológica y semánticamente (*uh demasiado dificil para mi).
Simplemente decir que en america latina *todo el mundo* utiliza la palabra "*carro*" mientras en Espana se utiliza "*coche*".


----------



## azulines

chaquira16 said:


> ¡Claro, Azulines que se usan vulgarismos ! Nadie lo niega, pero eso no justifica que en la lengua escrita- salvo la licencia en el lenguaje literario- se reproduzcan.
> Carmen


Lo siento contradecirte, pero a menudo puedes encontrar en los periodicos de America latina, el uso de la palabra "traumado", aunque sea incorrecto. 
Pues, siempre asi han nacido palabras y terminos nuevos:
primero se hablan
despues se escriben
enfin se aceptan en la lengua oficial
no crees?
ciao 
carmelo


----------



## chaquira16

azulines said:


> Lo siento contradecirte, pero a menudo puedes encontrar en los periodicos de America latina, el uso de la palabra "traumado", aunque sea incorrecto.
> Pues, siempre asi han nacido palabras y terminos nuevos:
> primero se hablan
> despues se escriben
> enfin se aceptan en la lengua oficial
> no crees?
> ciao
> carmelo


 Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que las lenguas se nutren muchas veces de préstamos, de derivaciones patrimoniales e incluso de vulgarismos.

En el primer caso soy partidaria sólo de aquellos de los que no dispongamos de términos propios. En el segundo es , para mí, la forma más apropiada de crear palabras. En el tercer caso, sólo cuando tras un uso generalizado se haya perdido la causa de su vulgarización.

que se use en Argentina de forma generalizada no significa que se imponga a todos los hablantes. Aunque Argentina sea tan rica y tan numerosos sus hablantes.
Entiéndeme, Carmelo, las causas de una entrada más en el acervo lingüístico no debe ser gratuita. Si tenemos "traumatizado" ¿por qué no usarlo?

Saludos

Carmen


----------



## Neuromante

Por favor:
No olviden que este foro es interlingua. Si empezamos a dar cuaquier cosa por válida le haremos mucho daño a los italoparlantes.

No es lo mismo una forma de hablar propia de una zona determinada que un error gramatical propio de una zona determinada. 

Si alguien prefiere usar localismos, por favor señalen que es eso lo que están haciendo, si no el foro acabará convertido en una competición a ver quien es más original o exótico hablando. No por usar una determinada estructura gramatical o palabra significa que sea correcto. Y por favor no me repliquen que no solo el español de España es correcto, eso ya lo sé y lo he discutido en el foro más de una vez. Soy canario y aquí se usan muchos términos propios, que no uso en el foro; si acaso aporto una forma de expresarse, señalando siempre que es un localismo y eso cuando han surgido diversas opciones.


A la hora de postear, por favor, piensen en los italianos.


----------



## Idiomático

Chaquira,
Comparto tu opinión acerca de los neologismos.  No obstante, quiero señalarte que el Diccionario de uso del español de María Moliner da el verbo _traumar _como sinónimo de _traumatizar_ sin tildarlo de regionalismo ni de neologismo.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, este último aporte de Idiomatico me parece que derrumbe alguna teoría....
Así y todo, no creo que en Argentina hayan usado nunca "traumado" apoyándose en el M.Moliner 
Esto demuestra que la lengua la hacen los hablantes, luego los diccionarios se amoldan.
Nunca el contrario, mal que le pese a los académicos.
¿Cuántos localismos van incorporándose? Millones, y ninguno lo haría, si nadie los usara.
De todas formas, esto es salirse del hilo, así que no voy a discutir sobre este tema..
Acá, nomás, alguien había preguntado por traumado, y lo que corresponde es contestarle. Decirle "traumado no existe", es, a mi parecer, una añadidura innecesaria.
¿Cómo, un hispanobablante preguntó, o sea alguien que esa palabra la usa, y le vamos a decir que no existe?...
Lo que en España generalmente no es reputada correcta, eso es otro cantar.
En Argentina se reputa correcta, aparece dondequiera, nada más.
Hay muchas palabras que no están reputadas correctas en algún lugar, y sí lo son en otros, eso decía yo...
Lamento si alguien me pueda haber equivocado 
En cuanto a especificar que alguna palabra es un localismo, seguro, siempre trato de hacerlo, aunque no vaya a decir que se haga así nomás, porque muchas veces alguien no es consciente de que está usando un localismo, así que...
Yo, en lo mío, trato de aclararlo...justamente pensando en los italianos 
Muchas veces, algunos preguntaron respecto del español de un lugar específico, otras veces en general.
En este sentido, quedan bien términos de cualquier lugar hispanohablante, que, por decirse en un lugar, son válidos en ese lugar, aunque no en otros.
De errores gramaticales, nadie habló, Neuromante.....Si te referiste a "traumado" como "error gramatical", siento tenerte que decir que para mí no es así 
Bueno, todo esto, sin embargo, sigue pareciéndome algo dicho de balde, de todas formas, ya que acá alguien había preguntado por el significado de "traumado" en italiano, nomás.
Saludos


----------



## azulines

Si me permiten, como italiano que quiere aprender esta lengua tan linda,  me gusta conocer tambien las formas y los terminos que se utilizan en el espanol hablado, aunque  no sean   "corectos" (y eso pasa en todos los idiomas). Es suficiente explicarlo. Gracias a todos.


----------



## yaya.mx

*traumatizar(se)*. ‘Causar, o sufrir, un trauma o choque emocional’: _«Me dijeron que los chicos se podían traumatizar»_ (Ruffinelli _Guzmán_ [Ur. 2001]). El uso de _traumatizar(se)_ es claramente mayoritario en el habla culta, frente a _traumar(se),_ mucho menos frecuente, pero aceptable como derivado morfológicamente posible de _trauma: «No sé quién me traumó ni cuándo»_ (Bryce _Vida_ [Perú 1981])_. _El verbo _traumar_ se acentúa como _causar_.

Fuente: Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas


----------



## flljob

Por si te sirve de algo, en mi país, _traumado_ se refiere a que ha sufrido un trauma psíquico; _traumatizado_, un trauma físico.


----------

